
Discussion on Exploiting OAuth 2.0 in Mobile Applications by ENISA - idm_guru
http://gluu.co/enisa-blog
======
idm_guru
For more info about OpenID Connect, see
[http://openid.net/connect](http://openid.net/connect)

